# GNTM Betty Taube - Berlin Fashion Week MQ



## doofi2 (30 Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hab hier mal einen netten C-Thru von Betty Taube von der Berlin Fashion Week 2014.
http://i.imgur.com/Ma6tC9q.jpg

Hat noch jemand mehr von ihr oder das Bild in HQ?  :thx:


----------



## stürmerstar (30 Juli 2014)

Danke. Tolles Bild.
Aber wer ist die Frau?


----------



## spunk88888 (30 Juli 2014)

Tolles Bild von der besten Teilnehmerin der diesjährigen Staffel :thx:

Habe ich bisher nur in noch kleiner gefunden, deine Auflösung ist bisher schon die beste.


----------



## Lumo (1 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Sippi83 (1 Aug. 2014)




----------



## tom34 (17 Juli 2016)

Sexy Betty,davon gerne mehr


----------



## achim0081500 (24 Juli 2016)

noch 2, leider auch kein HQ


----------

